# compost question. Peanut shells?



## widairyfarms (Oct 9, 2014)

I eat a lot of dry roasted peanuts and was already adding my coffee grounds to my compost, small amounts of coir and was wondering if shells would be a good addition or am I gonna send the salt level way too high? Its a commercial brand and there are no preservatives just peanuts and salt listed on the bag. I'm going to compost them regardless. I just need to no the outdoor pile or my coveted life mix? Thanks again guys.


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2014)

peanuts shells don't have any salt but I would put them out doors so the worms can help break them down. Worms are drawn to the coffee grounds, but will eat and break down the peanut shells as well.


----------



## widairyfarms (Oct 9, 2014)

Ty


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2014)

I personally would not use them in my compost.  Unshelled salted peanuts are salted by soaking the entire peanut in brine and then roasting them.  I cannot believe that the shell does not contain any salt.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

they make both salted and unsalted peanuts in the shell---imo---i don't believe salted shells in the compost pile are going to upset the natural order of things composting


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2014)

My worm bin don't like salted peanut shells


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 11, 2014)

Most peanuts in this country I hear are sprayed with an anti fungal... Duck's worms are smart. I would use organic ones unsalted....lol


----------

